# Account blocked



## Gebray

Hi my name is Natinael Gebray I am living Leeds my account has been blocked could help me please.


----------



## Lissetti

Hi @Gebray welcome to the forum. Which account is blocked, your Uber one? Perhaps a little more info on what happened. Did a rider lodge a complaint against you or is one of your documents expired?


----------



## NicFit

Don’t post your personal name here, and we can suggest actions but this site isn’t linked to Uber. My suggestion is to go to a Greenlight hub and figure it out, if they aren’t open because of Kung-flu you can try calling them, though it alway best to visit in person


----------



## DaftLad

Gebray said:


> Hi my name is Natinael Gebray I am living Leeds my account has been blocked could help me please.


Thats not me. My name is James Bond And i am a Professional Uber Driver. You can call me James.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

253 days later...


----------



## DaftLad

Respect. It does help if you remember the the girl who took your first ever photo. Sadly i cant remember her.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Gebray said:


> Hi my name is Natinael Gebray I am living Leeds my account has been blocked could help me please.


But if your account is blocked, how is it that you are able to post here?


----------



## DaftLad

Lets pretend you are taking to yourself...................



Uber's Guber said:


> But if your account is blocked, how is it that you are able to post here?


Its called A GIFT.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

278 days later (and still 1 post)... it sounds like a romcom movie: _Accountless in Leeds_


----------

